# Newsletter der Initiative gegen Angelverbote zum Angler-Protest auf Fehmarn



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

Pressemeldung







*Angler-Protest auf Fehmarn *
Um  gegen  das  geplante  Angelverbot in den Schutzgebieten  der  deutschen AWZ  zu  protestieren,  haben  verschiedene angeltouristische Organisationen und  Akteure  auf  Initiative  von  Lars Wernicke  am  22.  April  zu  einer Bootsdemo  von  Anglern  für  Angler  im Fehmarnsund  aufgerufen,  um  so gegen  überzogenen  Naturschutz  und anglerfeindliche  Umweltpolitik  zu demonstrieren.  Leider  konnte  diese aufgrund des starken Windes nicht wie geplant durchgeführt werden. Trotz  der  Absage  fanden  sich  die anwesenden  Angelkutter  spontan  an der  Fehmarnsundbrücke  zu  einer gemeinsamen  Ausfahrt  ein  und drückten gemeinsam ihren Protest aus. 






Denn  bereits  heute  ist  die  Ausübung der  Freizeitfischerei  durch  das  zum  01. Januar  2017  eingeführte  „bag  limit“ massiv  betroffen.  Viele  angeltouristische  Betriebe  verzeichnen Umsatzrückgänge von bis zu 70%. 

Organisiert wurde die Anglerdemo von der WiSH und dem Verband der Bäder- 
und Hochseeangelschiffe. 

Parallel  dazu  fand  im  Rahmen  der Fishing Masters Show auf Fehmarn eine 
öffentliche  Podiumsdiskussion  zu  den „Aktuellen  Beeinträchtigungen  der 
Freizeitfischerei“  am  Hafen  von Burgstaaken  statt.  






Eindrucksvoll moderierte  Rainer  Korn (Blogger  und Redakteur  beim  Blinker)  
die  Veranstaltung  und  verstand  es  gut,  alle Gesprächspartner  zu  einer  klaren 
Positionierung zu führen.

Während  Frau  MdB  Bettina  Hagedorn (SPD),  die  Ankündigung  von Angelverbotszonen  in  der  AWZ  ohne inhaltliche Substanz verteidigte, bezog MdB  Ingo  Gädechens  (CDU),  klar Stellung  gegen  Angelverbote:  „Es  gibt bis  heute  immer  noch  keine Begründung  für  die  Angelverbote.  Die CDU  wird  den  Angelverboten  in  den AWZ nicht zustimmen.“  
Auch  die  Präsidentin  des  DAFV,  Frau Christel  Happach-Kasan,  fand ungewohnt  deutliche  Worte:*  „Keine Angelverbote  ohne  nachvollziehbare Gründe - und diese sind bis heute nicht geliefert worden.“  *

Ebenso  von  Interesse  waren  die Aussagen  von  Dr.  Harry  Strehlow (Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei), der sich  für  ein  sinnvolles Bestandsmanagement  beim  Dorsch aussprach  und  auch  die  selektive Entnahme  als  eine  sinnvolle Maßnahme  bewertete.  Nicht  jeder Dorsch, der dem Angler an den Haken geht, muss gleich getötet werden. 
Zum Schluss gab es auf die Frage von Lars  Wernicke  vom  Organisationsteam 
Anglerdemo,  wo  denn  der  von  SPD-Kanzlerkandidat  Schulz  als  zu schützende  "kleine  Mann"  anfange oder  aufhöre,  von  Frau  Hagedorn  die Antwort:
 „Das BMUB wird noch im Mai dieses  Jahres  die  Verordnung  zum Angelverbot  verfügen:  Statt  100  % Angelverbot  in  der  Schutzzone  gibt  es nur  Angelverbote  auf  rund  25%  der Fläche.  Das  sei  ein  toller  Erfolg  der stattgefunden Gespräche.“ 
*Allerdings  mit  einem  klitzekleinem Schönheitsfehler:  Ohne  jegliche Begründung !!! *



> Fazit  der  Podiumsdiskussion:  Bis  heute gibt es keine eindeutigen Beweise die ein  Angelverbot  in  den  geplanten Schutzgebieten  der  AWZ  rechtfertigen. Verbote  und  Aussperrungen  dürften nicht das Ziel deutscher Politik sein!



Komplette Podiumsdiskussion: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTpHliRB65c

Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter 
www.wassertourismus-sh.de/angeln. 
www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/ 

*Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt *

So bewegt sich das BMUB 
Stand: 12/2014 
*Angelverbot:* gesamtes NSG 
*Begründung: *der unspezifische Bootsverkehr der Angler 





*Was ist zwischendurch passiert: *
•  Im  Anhörungsverfahren  sprechen  sich die  norddeutschen  Bundesländer,  der Tourismus,  die  Wissenschaft  und Wirtschaft gegen die Entwürfe aus. 
•  Die  Allianz  gegen  das  Angelverbot wurde gegründet. 

*Stand: 15.06.16 *
Angelverbot: auf 30 % der Fläche der ursprünglichen Fläche 
Begründung: Schutz des Dorsches 





*Was ist zwischendurch passiert: *
•  Am  10.06.16  verkündet  Staatsekretär Flasbarth  eine  Lockerung  des Angelverbotes im Fehmarnbelt 
•  Schutz-  und  Klagefond  der  Angelkutterkapitäne wird gegründet 
•  Angler-Protest  auf  Fehmarn  und Bootsdemo 1.0 

*Stand: April 2017 *
Angelverbot: auf 24% der ursprünglichen Fläche, nach Osten verschoben 

Begründung:  







> „Die  Freizeitfischerei  da  jetzt  einfach nur  rauszuschmeißen,  weil  man  sagt
> da  ist  Störung  durch  den  unspezifischen Bootsverkehr macht überhaupt keinen  Sinn,  weil  da  ist  Bootsverkehr ohne Ende!“
> 
> Dr. Harry Strehlow
> ...



*Was ist mit anderen Schutzgebieten? Auch dort ist das Angelverbot unbegründet! *

*Anglerdemo 2.0 *
Lars  Wernicke  vom  Organisationsteam 
der  Anglerdemo  berichtet,  wie  es 
weiter geht:  
„Auf der Podiumsdiskussion am 22.April 2017  hat  Frau  MdB  Bettina  Hagedorn den neuen Verordnungsentwurf zu den Angelverbotszonen im Fehmarnbelt als Erfolg  und  Lösung  in  Abstimmung  mit den  betroffenen  Kutterkapitänen veröffentlicht. Bereits dort haben wir ihr belegt, dass dieser neue Verordnungsentwurf  nicht  mit  den Kutterkapitänen abgestimmt  ist.  Diese  haben  bereits am  02.  Juli  2016  ihr  gegenüber  ihre ablehnende  Haltung  deutlich gemacht.  Schon  damals  fehlte  ihnen eine  nachvollziehbare  Begründung  für das  Angelverbot.  Daran  hat  sich  bis heute  nichts  geändert.  Seit  damals gab  es  keinen  Kontakt  mehr  zwischen den Betroffenen und Frau Hagedorn. 

Nichtsdestotrotz hat Frau Hagedorn an ihrer Meinung festgehalten und am 24. April  2017  eine  Pressemitteilung  zu diesem Thema herausgegeben.  

Nachzulesen  unter 
http://www.bettina-hagedorn.de/ 
Nachdem  also  Frau  Hagedorn  mit dieser  Pressemitteilung  uns  allen  zeigt, mit  welchen  Bandagen  gekämpft wird, haben wir uns gesagt: 
*Wir  Angler geben nicht auf - jetzt erst recht nicht! *

Diese  Vorgehensweise  zeigt  einmal mehr,  dass  wir  die  drohende  Gefahr ernst  nehmen  müssen  und  die  Politik eine eigene alternative Wahrnehmung und  Sichtweise  hat.  Wenn  wir  uns  jetzt nicht wehren und noch lauter werden, haben  wir  den  Kampf  gegen  die anglerfeindliche Politik verloren.“ 

*Landtagswahl Schleswig-
Holstein – wir fragen nach! *
Unser  Partner  die  Wassertourismus  in  Schleswig-Holstein e.V. (WISH) hat im Namen von mehreren  Wassersportorganisationen und der Wassersportwirtschaft bei den für  die  Landtagswahl  zugelassenen Parteien  ihre  Position  zum  Wassertourismus bzw. Wassersport abgefragt. 

Hier  die  Antworten  der  Parteien  zum geplanten  Angelverbot  im Fehmarnbelt: 
*Frage  8:  Das  Bundesministerium  für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit  plant  im  Fehmarnbelt  ein neues  Naturschutzgebiet.  In  diesem 
angeltouristisch  bedeutsamen  Gebiet soll in großen Teilen die Freizeitfischerei verboten  werden.  Wie  steht  ihre  Partei zu diesem Vorhaben des BMUB? *

*AfD: * Ein  vollständiges  Verbot  der Angelfischerei  im  Fehmarnbelt  ist übertrieben.  Nicht  wenige  Touristen kommen nur wegen des Angelsports zu uns  und  würden  bei  den  vielen geplanten  Verboten  nach  Dänemark abwandern. 

*Bündnis  90/  Die  Grünen: * Keine Rückmeldung 

*CDU:*  Einen  sinnvollen  auf  wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen beruhenden Meeresschutz  wird  keiner  ernsthaft  in Abrede  stellen.  Der  Verordnungsentwurf  enthält  jedoch  pauschale Verbote  und  verletzt  das  Prinzip  der Verhältnismäßigkeit.  So  gehen  von Anglern  z.B.  keine  Beeinträchtigungen der  Lebensraumtypen  aus  und  wieso im  Fehmarnbelt  –  einer  der meistbefahrenen  Wasserstraßen  – ausgerechnet  das  Fahren  mit Fischkuttern  störend  wirken  soll,  ist absolut  nicht  nachzuvollziehen.  Da also  der  Verordnungsentwurf  weder erforderlich,  noch  geeignet  und angemessen  ist,  wird  er  von  der  CDU abgelehnt. 

*DIE  LINKEN:*  Um  die  Umwelt  auch  für die  Nachwelt  zu  bewahren  (auch  für 
zukünftige  Generationen  von Wassersportlerinnen/Wassersportler) halten  wir  ein  Naturschutzgebiet  im Fehmarnbelt für sinnvoll. Allerdings stellt sich  die  Frage,  in  wie  weit  das  in Einklang  zu  bringen  ist  mit  den gravierenden Auswirkungen, die durch 
die  geplante  feste  Fehmarn-Belt-Querung  verursacht  wird.  Es  muss  auf jeden Fall einen Nachteilsausgleich für touristische  Betriebe  geben,  die aufgrund  der  Ausweisung  des Naturschutzgebietes  finanzielle Einbußen erleiden. 

*FDP:* Die  FDP  steht  dem unangemessenen  und  tourismusfeindlichen  Vorhaben  des  BMUB  klar ablehnend gegenüber. 

*SPD: *Die SPD ist der Überzeugung, dass das  notwendige  Schutzziel  in  den auszuweisenden  Natura  2000-Gebieten  kein  pauschales  Angelverbot  erfordert.  Ziel  der  Verordnung ist,  die  Ostsee  zu  schützen.  Die  Folge daraus  darf  nicht  sein,  dass 
Freizeitfischer  und  Angelbetriebe existenziell  gefährdet  werden  und folglich  aufgeben  müssen.  Der Angeltourismus in der Ostsee hat einen wichtigen  Stellenwert  für Schleswig-Holstein. Zudem ist Ostholstein eine der tourismusstärksten  Regionen  Deutschlands. Das dürfen die derzeitigen Pläne nicht übermäßig einschränken. 
Aus  Sicht  der  SPD  muss  natürlich sichergestellt  werden,  dass umweltrechtlichen  Vorgaben  entsprochen wird. Gleichzeitig müssen die geplanten  Maßnahmen  auch 
bestehende  Nutzungskonflikte  berücksichtigen.  Dafür  ist  ein  konstruktiver Dialog  zwischen  allen  Beteiligten notwendig.  Insbesondere  auf Bundesebene  muss  mit  Blick  auf  die auszuweisenden  Schutzgebiete  und deren  Folgen  für  die  Region umgedacht werden. 
Bettina  Hagedorn,  die  SPD-Bundestagsabgeordnete  aus  Ostholstein, kämpft  bereits  seit  längerem  für  einen entsprechenden  Kompromiss.  Die  SPD wird  dazu  weiterhin  den  Dialog suchen.  Unsere  Priorität  ist  es,  die Tourismusfischerei  ökologisch,  ökonomisch und nachhaltig zu gestalten. 

*SSW:* Bei einer Ausweisung eines neuen Naturschutzgebietes  im  Fehmarnbelt muss  der  Bund  den  verschiedenen Anforderungen  von  Naturschutz, Gesellschaft,  Kultur  und  Wirtschaft sowie  den  regionalen  und  örtlichen Besonderheiten  Rechnung  tragen.  In diesem  Sinne  wurde  von  uns, zusammen  mit  unseren  Koalitionspartnern,  ein  Antrag  im  Landtag gestellt.  Aus  unserer  Sicht  dient  ein Verbot  des  Freizeitangelns  in  der Ostsee nicht dem Schutz der Natur. Es hat  sich  gezeigt,  dass  ein  solches Verbot auch nicht die Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung  erreicht,  denn  aus
naturschutzfachlicher  Sicht  stellt  das Angeln  dort  keine  Gefährdung  für  die 
Schutzgüter dar. 

Den  vollständigen  Fragenkatalog  und die Antworten der Parteien  finden Sie unter:  http://www.wassertourismus-
sh.com/wassertourimus-sh-b2b 



Betroffene berichten:  
Thomas Deutsch, Kapitän der MS Einigkeit 
(Angelkutterkapitän): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfLGo2lvbvY

Claus Hartwig Kölln, Firma Baltic Kölln 
Heilgenhafen (Einzelhandel): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjhOl3j2EnE

Michael Eisele, Dieter Eisele sea-fishing 
(Hersteller): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCSdU0BHhv0

Manfred Wohnrade, Heiligenhafener 
Verkehrsbetriebe (Tourismus): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCSdU0BHhv0

Reinhard Sager, Landrat des Kreises 
Ostholstein: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-1Xw4UVMDI


Sämtliche Filmbeiträge findet sie auch 
unter: www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/


----------

